

Show HN: College housing startup acquired by Facebook after one day - ycmike
https://www.facebook.com/domiapp/posts/1577023482521809

======
minimaxir
Saying that "Facebook/Google acquired X startup for $Y billion!" is not a
witty or original April Fool's joke.

